# Unusual Question...Does water effect digestion?



## ArnoldsProtege (Mar 22, 2008)

K well, this may seem abit odd, but for some reason I have it in my head that if I eat a shitty food i.e a few slices of pizza, bowl of ice cream, coulpe of coookies, etc, that if i drink a SHIT LOAD of water (2-3 large cups) immediately after that I am somewhat "flushing" my system and digestive tract and not allowing all of the food to settle in my stomach. 

 Does this theory hold any water?? (hah, im too funny). Does drniking a large amount of water immediately after eating an unhealthy meal or snack, especially dry or salty ones like chips, pretzels, cookies, or anything else, affect how it is metabolized in your body? For some reason, this theory makes sense to me lol... i just imagine the food sitting in my stomach and the water just washing it all down before it is digested lol... maybe im crazy, who knows. anyone else thought of this before?


----------



## goob (Mar 23, 2008)

Good question, I'd be interested in the answer to this too......


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 23, 2008)

I would say you are probably delaying things.

You are diluting the acids in your stomach that break down these foods.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 23, 2008)

Yeah as Iain said, you are washing away the natural digestive enzymes your saliva and stomach creates and delaying digestion.  Not to mention all the carbs with water makes you hold even more water.  It's better to sip.


----------



## Brent87st (Oct 16, 2011)

Good question, I'd be interested in the answer to this too......


----------



## HH25 (Oct 16, 2011)

Water does not flush out food. Your body has to break down everything that you eat, Especially processed sugars like the ones you listed, they take up to 1 to 2 hours more. A good way to flush the bad stuff is to eat some fiber. Or just do not eat any junk food at all. After drinking 2-3 glasses of water that is going to make you blooded and most likely give you diaherra or give you an upset stomach.


----------



## testosteronebaby (Oct 17, 2011)

don't think it'd work


----------



## Jentry07 (Oct 20, 2011)

Water does help aid in your digestion, but drinking a ton will not flush away and reverse all the bad foods you eat.


----------

